# Devein'n shrimp, easy way



## BigAL (Apr 25, 2010)

You all probably know about this, but I did it and it was great!  These were big U12 shrimp, head on.  Gotta take the head off for this or cut the mud vein up near the head.  

I had seen this done somewhere before but couldn't quite remember, anyway.  Head off, shell on, take a toothpick and enter the "joint" in the shell above the tail,  you'll find you cant go right at the tail.  Go just below the vein, you'll know, and pull toward the back and "up".  It worked on 95+% of the ones I did.  No cut'n or anything.  went so easy.  

Even if I need to butter fly, shell off and all I will probably do this.  Just worked so nice.  

Later


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 25, 2010)

Sounds great BigAl!  

When I was apprenticing I started out doing a lot of food prep and one of my jobs every other day was to prep the prawns - approx 30 - 35 dozen at a time!  I learned to do something similar but with my thumb and finger.  My hands would be so raw at the end of the day but I got pretty fast at it!  I liked prep but that was one job I was glad to pass on!


----------



## BigAL (Apr 25, 2010)

Holey Cow, Batman!  30-35 doz!  How did you do it w/your fingers?  Just pinch between the join and pull?


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 25, 2010)

...check out this 'lil gadget (peels & deveins at the same time):
YouTube - prawnpeeler


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 25, 2010)

BigAL said:


> Holey Cow, Batman!  30-35 doz!  How did you do it w/your fingers? * Just pinch between the join and pull?*



basically, yes! I would run my thumb under the shell on the back, pinch the tail and pull.  Something like Mollyanne's gadget but we left the tails on and I just used my thumbs and finger.  It took awhile to get the technique down......but I had a lot of practice


----------



## BigAL (Apr 25, 2010)

Well I'll be.  What will they think of next?  

That is pretty dang neat.  Thanks Molly


----------



## BigAL (Apr 25, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> basically, yes! It took awhile to get the technique down......but I had a lot of practice


 
Dang, now I wish I had some shrimp to try it on.  Only a dozen, not no dang 30-35!


----------



## frozenstar (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! 30-35 doz!  That's a lot of shrimp to make it perfect...  I saw this video btw and I think that's the best way to do it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBy28LglBTA


----------



## BigAL (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats the vid I saw and was try'n to do like he did.  For some reason I thought he left the shell on.  

I don't know why, but the shrimp I have are a PIA to peel.  

Great, thanks for the vid, Frozenstar


----------

